# Watch this from Shetland Congress!



## Miniv (Aug 10, 2010)

Both Mark and Sharon Bullington posted this video on their FB pages......

It's from Shetland Congress, Liberty Class......This mare is AWESOME.


----------



## ahrobertspony (Aug 10, 2010)

Miniv said:


> Both Mark and Sharon Bullington posted this video on their FB pages......
> 
> It's from Shetland Congress, Liberty Class......This mare is AWESOME.




_*RFP River of Time ....*_

2010 National Champion Modern Liberty - 5th liberty titled

2010 National Grand Champion Modern Mare, Over

Not bad for a 16 yr. old broodmare w/ her first foal on her side. Special thanks to Excaliber Stables for helping bring this mare back for her 4th halter title despite being a broodmare.

Video footage by Katie Clark ... the 11 yr. old winner of the first ASPC Congress Roving Reporter contest sponsored by Emerald Glenn Farm and Triangle Acres.


----------



## lorene (Aug 29, 2010)

I'm sorry,I'm new here and know nothing.. Is this a Hackney Pony? What kind of weights are they useing on her front feet?


----------



## JWC sr. (Aug 29, 2010)

No she is shetland and is simply amazing. Every year we have gone to Congress, liberty is the one class we refuse to miss. They are just beautiful to watch and enjoy. I saw this mare in person and her run was awesome!! Wish I owned her, her movement is awe inspring.


----------



## txminipinto (Aug 29, 2010)

More specifically, she's a Modern which does have hackney influence. You'd have to ask Jason Prince about her shoes! Regardless, the mare is amazing and like John I wish I had one like her!


----------



## TomEHawk (Sep 2, 2010)

To Lorene, no this mare isn't a Hackney pony, but has some Hackney heritage back in her bloodline. As for shoe weight, she was wearing a 12 oz. shoe with a leather pad on the front hooves. On her hind she was wearing a 8 oz. plate with no pads. This mare wasn't banded, shackled or chained, this was straight out of her stall. Wynonna is one of the most naturally talented Shetlands in the ring. It runs in the bloodline as many of her full blooded and half siblings have one many Congress grand championships in either halter or performance divisions. At the 2010 Congress alone, 2 of her siblings one the grand halter or stakes championships.

To Carin and John, I'm pretty sure I could help you find a pony that could be as beautiful as Wy. I know Amy, that is a hard pony to find. But with what's coming next year, that might not be that hard.


----------



## JWC sr. (Sep 2, 2010)

Jason,

as you said it does indeed run in her pedigree, the first time I saw her I was amazed. She and the park pony Larry showed for a couple of years ( at our area show)made me decide to go to my first Congress three years ago and see what the Shetlands were all about. I decided I liked the movement of the moderns, but the heads and conformation of the classic and foundation Shetlands, so that is what we started with.





But I plan in the future to expand to the moderns and will be sure to keep you in mind when I do. Your horses are really nice.





Thanks for the honor to watch this spectacular mare in action she is beautiful !!!!!


----------

